# Ibs, Endometriosis And Menses



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi I am writing on behalf of a female friend. My whole weekend was spent caring for a friend of mine who has IBS and endometriosis.Apparently, last weekend was one of worst days for her and she had her menses. Her IBS just got worst with the menses. Any amount of food, even a spoonful will trigger gas buildup and made her extremely uncomfortable with cramps. I was at a lost trying to help her. I pulled out all I knew about natural remedies to help alleviate her cramps and pain. In the end, it was eating broth (rice porridge) by the spoonful, taking cumin tea to help her burp out the gas buildup and rubbing medicated eucalyptus oil on the stomach area. Sometimes (she told me) she was not sure if the pain was IBS or the endo.I am a guy (and I too suffer IBS) but I really can't understand the ramifications of endo on IBS.Anyone else like to share any experience or any advice that I can pass on to her.thanks a lot. terence


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I had endo and still have IBS, so I know the pain and frustration your friend is going through. I just want to say you're a wonderful friend to help her out - so many people do not understand endo and/or IBS, so she's a lucky girl!I would recommend that she try to get the endo taken care of - like having a laporoscopy. Trying to treat the endo may be easier if the lap procedure helps. I took birth control pills and that was a life-saver; worked wonders and I was able to deal solely with the IBS on its own. There are other treatments for endo beside the surgery or the pill. A friend of mine uses progestrone cream and it works very well for her. IBS is so tricky and can be so difficult to treat the symptoms, especially when you have something else with similar symptoms mucking things up.So thats my 2 cents!


----------

